# Consola de audio para una trafic



## GABILON (May 12, 2009)

hola a todos. Hace rato que vengo rompiendome la cabeza para dar una solucion practica a este problema, en una trafic de turismo tenbgo que poner el sonido para el conductor o para los pasajeros (por separado) desde 4 fuentes distintas, a saber, un stereo (que ya entrega señal amplificada) una entrada de linea (para uin mp3 o 4) una entrada de audio de un dvd (para ver en la tv) y un microfono normalmente de los de bobina, no electret. Estuve pensando en hacer un selector con un micro y un 4066; que en realidad serian 2 selectores, uno para el chofer y otro para los pasajeros, pero se me complica luego cuando les quiero agregar control de volumen,, tono y balance ademas de un control de ganacia para el mic dado que en general son de esos barfatos que tiene respuestas muy disíumiles. se agradece cualquier ayuda


----------



## algp (May 12, 2009)

Yo pondria un control de volumen simple ( potenciometro de ajuste ) a cada entrada, excepto para la de microfono que seria mejor ponerle un pre-amplificador basado en op. amp con un control de ganancia ajustable y posiblemente un control de volumen a la salida del mismo.

Todas estas entradas de audio se dirigen a la etapa de conmutacion que podria ser basada en 4066. Luego de la etapa ( o etapas ) de conmutacion un op. amp. en configuracion amp. inversor - sumador se encargaria de mezclar las señales que esten pasando en un determinado momento. En teoria para las señales especificadas y dos salidas necesitamos unos 14 conmutadores ( 4 x 4066 ).

Es conveniente polarizar los conmutadores del 4066 para evitar chasquidos de conmutacion...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/185479/

Con respecto a la señal del estereo que ya esta amplificada lo mas simple es no usar esa potencia, y tratarla igual que las demas señales.

El control de tono pienso que no es indispensable para cada entrada, de modo que simplificamos las cosas si ponemos solo uno para cada salida.

Por ultimo, despues del control de tono solo faltaria el amplificador final para cada salida.

Eso es lo que se me ocurre en forma simple.

Suerte.


----------



## GABILON (May 13, 2009)

Primero gracias por responder. te cuento que yo pensé en algo similar a lo que me decís, pero como tengo dos salidas independientes, deberia manejar el volumen pàra cada entrada para cada amplificador y si esto es stereo (como lo pienso hacer) me daria que por ejemplo para la señal del dvd tendria que usar 4 potes (o 2 dobles). crfeo que debneria encaralo por el lado de usar algo así, a ver que te parece: todas las entradas a un sistema basado en pic/4066, el pic me daria el enable para el 4066 con solo ir pulsando un boton (tambien podria hacerlo con un 4017 pero siempre se me han disaparado solos o andan medioo erráticos) en la entrada del mic, antes de pasar por el 4066 deberia poner un pre que podria estar basado en un bc548 o en un operacional. las salidas del 4066 le pongo un control de volumen y tono (mejor si es del tipo agudo<-control->grave es decir de un solo pote, y luego si al amplificador. El control de tono lo puedo obviar para la parte de los pasajeros o si me complica mucho lo saco a la mier... directamente. Quer te parece?


----------



## algp (May 13, 2009)

Me parece bien la idea. Solo tengo algunos comentarios:


Si no es necesario modificar durante el uso el volumen de cada dispositivo ( dvd, mp3, ... ), estos podrian tener un control de volumen ajustable con un potenciometro de ajuste ( esos que se ajustan o mueven con destornillador pequeño ). Pienso que en ese caso podria bastar con los potenciometros finales de volumen para cada salida ( cabina , pasajeros ). El microfono si pienso que es un caso aparte que si necesitaria un control de volumen, pero pienso que con un solo control de volumen deberia bastar.

Usar un PIC me parece muy interesante y permitiria ademas usar cosas como potenciometros digitales, pero si necesitas realmente tener el mezclador pronto, podrias comenzar haciendolo sin PIC y luego ir desarrollando ( con calma ) el sistema con PIC.
Yo algun dia de estos recien comenzare a comprar cosas para experimentar y aprender a usar esos bichos que parecen tan entretenidos.  

Con respecto al 4017. En principio deberia funcionar bien, verifica que todas las entradas del C.I esten conectadas, y usa un buen circuito de pulsador sin rebote para la señal de CK.

Con respecto al control de tonos pienso que puede ser util. Pienso que seria suficiente con 2 controles de tono estereo, uno para cada salida. Usando potenciometros pequeñitos se podria hacer algo que no sea demasiado grande supongo.

Para el pre-amplificador de microfono me parece mas simple si se hace con operacional. Un TL072 o mejor estaria bien.

Supongo que el circuito trabajaria con 12V, practicamente cualquier circuito de audio basado en operacional puede trabajar con fuente de alimentacion simple, creando un punto de tension intermedio ( usualmente se hace con dos resistencias en serie y un condensador electrolitico en paralelo con una de las resistencias. Entonces se vuelve indispensable tambien usar condensadores en las entradas y salidas de señal.
La idea basica esta en la pagina 4 del pdf de este enlace:

http://www.eng.yale.edu/ee-labs/morse/compo/sloa058.pdf

Aunque normalmente he visto valores mas pequeños de resistencia ( entre 10K y 47K ), y valores mas grandes de condensador ( 47uF ).

Por ultimo, considero recomendable probar primero las diferentes partes en protoboard, luego todo completo y al final hacer el PCB
Suerte.


----------



## GABILON (May 13, 2009)

oka, muchas gracias por la idea. como anda siempre coirto de tiempo recien mañana voy a subir el diagra en bloques y lo voy a desarrollar por sepoarado para luego unir todo en el livewire para rutearlo en el pcb wizard. seguramente el finde tendremos novedades que iré posteando. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2009)

Busca un post del colega"Tupolev" sobre una consola mezcladora de 4 canales que (Creo) cubre tus necesidades.


----------



## GABILON (May 15, 2009)

gracias fogonazo y tupolev. sin embargo no me ayuda mucho un mixer (que era mi idea original) ya que en realidad son dos sistemas de audio independientes y me obligaria a tener 2 mixer simultáneos, es decir 8 potes en un lugar que aspiro yo no sea mucho mayor al de una gabinete de autoestereo. pronto subiré las novedades. gracias a todos


----------



## GABILON (May 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Busca un post del colega"Tupolev" sobre una consola mezcladora de 4 canales que (Creo) cubre tus necesidades.


Bueno, aqui va mi idea (bah mi idea es un decir...) de un selector, uno es con un 4017 mas un cd 4066 (que en realidad deberian ser dos, uno por canal) y el otro proyecto con solo el 4017 mas reles que me manejen las 4 entradas de los dos canales. cualqwuiera de estos proyectos deberia hacerlos dobles, uno para cada amplificador estereo y me faltaria intercalar a una de las entradas un amplificador para le microfono asi que me gustaria si me sugieren uno sencillo con control de ganancia, para el conjunto que sonorisará la zona del conductor, me gustaria intercalarle antes del amplificador un pequeño amplificador para auriculares y que al enchufar el plug se me corte la salida por parlantes, y eso la verdad no se como hacerlo


----------



## algp (May 15, 2009)

Con respecto al diagrama con rele, ese diagrama tiene algunos errores:
- El *SW2* no tiene sentido, solo esta en paralelo con SW1.
- La salida *5* del 4017 va a travez de un diodo a la entrada de clock. Lo logico seria como lo has puesto en el otro diagrama, es decir la salida unida al reset.
- El pulsador ( SW1 o SW2 ) controla la señal de CK *SIN* un circuito anti-rebote. Eso *NO* va a funcionar correctamente. Cualquier pulsador simple al ser presionado puede generar una serie de impulsos cortos, esos impulsos son muy cortos en tiempo , pero suficiente para que el contador los cuente.
En el enlace inferior puedes ver una explicacion sobre eso.
http://electron-kagiva.iespana.es/3ds/lecciones/lecc1part2.htm
- Los emisores de Q2, Q3, Q4 falta conectar a tierra, pero supongo que eso es solamente un olvido al dibujar.
- Por ultimo, el dibujo del diagrama es algo confuso y dificil de seguir. Muchas veces ayuda mucho usar simbolos de tierra y +Vcc en lugar de unir todos esos puntos correspondientes con lineas ( entre otras cosas ).

Con respecto al diagrama con 4066:
- Tambien falta circuito de pulsador anti-rebote.
- El pin EN del 4017 falta conectar a tierra.
- La etapa de salida necesita correciones. Lo explico solo para una salida, la modificacion seria analoga en las demas: Salida 0 del 4017, directamente conectada a la entrada de control del SW IC2a ( 4066 ).Colector de Q1 al positivo.
- Es muy recomendable polarizar los conmutadores del 4066 para evitar la posibilidad de que las señales de entrada esten fuera del rango manejable por el CI, como figura en este mensaje:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/185479/
Nota.... en el circuito que hay en el enlace mostrado *tambien* falta circuito anti-rebote.

Personalmente me atrae mas la opcion con 4066, pero es casi una cuestion de gustos, pues en un vehiculo de ese tipo el consumo ligeramente mayor del rele no importa mucho. Posiblemente el tamaño del impreso tambien seria menor con 4066 en lugar de reles.

Suerte.


----------



## GABILON (May 16, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto al diagrama con rele, ese diagrama tiene algunos errores:
> - El *SW2* no tiene sentido, solo esta en paralelo con SW1.
> - La salida *5* del 4017 va a travez de un diodo a la entrada de clock. Lo logico seria como lo has puesto en el otro diagrama, es decir la salida unida al reset.
> - El pulsador ( SW1 o SW2 ) controla la señal de CK *SIN* un circuito anti-rebote. Eso *NO* va a funcionar correctamente. Cualquier pulsador simple al ser presionado puede generar una serie de impulsos cortos, esos impulsos son muy cortos en tiempo , pero suficiente para que el contador los cuente.
> ...


Primero Muchísimas gracias. La verdad no lo habia analizado tanto y partiendo de un diseño colgado por allí llegué a estos con todos los errores. Lo de poner directamente vcc y gnd creo que suena razonablemente muy logico, asi que lo haré de ahora en más, con respecto al antirebote, creo que lo mejor seria hacer un monoastable con un 555 o intercalar un disparador smith (trigger) que me de un pulso, la verdad que de eso solo se la teoria, voy a buscar información y veremos que sale. de nuevo muchas gracias


----------

